# [SOLVED] New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have just built my first computer, put it all together, everything seemed rosy, switched on, all fans running as you would imagine, dvd drive open closes, everything else seems to have lights where it should, graphics card also runs, but still have no beeps, have plugged into my lcd tv, while I am setting it up, no signal is the message.
My specs are- Core 2 Dual E6700 Intel processor
Gigabyte Motherboard- GA 965P DS3
Akasa Power Supply- AK-P050FG7- BKUK
and saphire graphics card.
Tried turning speaker cable round, just in case, but still have no beeps to indicate whats wrong, will be doing bench test tomorrow, can anybody help please?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Does you video card need a 6 pin aux power hooked to it ?
What video card do you have?


----------



## bradshawn (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

dude I had the same prob with my first build. turns out my board was fried.
Make sure that nothing is grounded on the bottom of your board.
and that your graphics card and motherboard have no "Known" problems.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

The video card is a saphire, i will get the exact model no tomorrow, at work at moment, it does have six pin connector and that has been plugged in, because the fan is going round, or would it pick up the power off the m/b.
At the same time would the computer not beep like mad if the power was not powered to the video card, I built the computer with guidance from haynes- build your own pc, so you would hope that there wasn't any known issues as they are brand new products.
I will remove the m/b tomorrow to make sure then power up again, thanks Buddy


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

The graphics card model is most important. That tells us a lot about the power draw, so pass that information along before you get too far.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Video card is a Sapphire 11095-03-2DR Radeon X1950 pro 512mb of Ram and a pci express interface, hope this is enough info to help.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

I have done the bench test today, there is no difference, as in all fans are spinning, no form of led's are alight, if in fact I have any that should, still no beeps.
The only question I have is I am plugged in to the mother board with a 24 pin cable a 20 plus a 4pin, I have read alot about the CPU power plug, the four pin square skt near the CPU, should i have something plugged into that as well as the 24 pin, please help still struggling.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Yes that is the 4 pin it has 2 yellow and 2 black wires and provides power to the CPU.

You should have a 24(20+4) pin main connector and a separate 4 pin(on a different harness usually) plugged into the board


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Would that be my problem, I have not got one of them coming from the psu, I have a 6 pin which I plug into video card, there is an 8 pin, but there is no individual 4 pin seperate to the one you plug along with the 20 pin.
My psu is an akasa AK-P050FG7- BKUK.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

You should have a 8 pin that slides apart to make 2 4 pin connectors > http://www.akasa.com.tw/


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

I presume it doesn't matter which 4 pin you put onto the board, would this problem be the cause of the lack of beeps I am having or am I just hopeing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

If your not powering the cpu nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Sorry for the delay, plugged the 4 pin cpu connector in, bingo, I have a beep, and also the startup screen on monitor, only problem being now I can't select the bios screen, no lights on keyboard, I have my usb keyboard plugged into an adaptor into the keyboard socket on the motherboard( back), I have been told that the usb will not of been set up yet, any ideas anyone?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Have you tried using the usb ?


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Yes, I have tried all usb's and the adaptor way, just to keep all bases covered.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Do you still have it in the bench and not in the case?
I assume if you had access to a PS2 keyboard you would have already it?


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

I haven't got a ps2 keyboard, I am writing on my laptop, I only have an adaptor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

That's a long shot anyway is it still out of the case?
Try clearing the CMOS by removing the battery and moving the jumper with the psu unplugged.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Found the problem, loose connection on the wire going into the keyboard, I have it taped down so it works to get me set up then it's going back.
I have a problem with windows xp installation, but I will have a read of other people first then put a new thread, first job done thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Set Sata to IDE mode then if your not using raid you you should be able to install XP


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Is sata set in bios, which bit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Page 36 in the manual under Integrated Peripherals, it should be set to disabled make sure it is.

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode
Enabled Set SATA Port0~3 to operate at Native IDE mode.
Disabled Set SATA Port0~3 to operate at Legacy IDE mode.(Default value)

What happens when you try to install windows?


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

sata was set to ide mode


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

What happens when you install windows?


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Everthing set as you suggested, XP crashes when it gets to a partition section, then it tells me unknown disk, it tells me in a window four times, but once it did get past this section and recognised the hard drive, selected the hard drive, then crashed.
But most of the time gets to unknown disk end and crashes with fault no's one of which is 0X0000008E, also mentions setupdd.sys address f74139a8 base at f73ec000 date stamp 41107c8f, any ideas.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Which Sata connector do you have the drive hooked to try #1 or #3 for the hard drive


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Could you explain in detail what you mean, do not totally understand?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

The hard drive is connected to the motherboard by a data cable that plugs into a numbered Sata port or connector plug the hard drive data cable into port #1 or #3 and the CD/DVD into #2 or #4.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Ok fella, I am at work at the moment, but get home at 11pm (uk time), will try it then.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

On the mother board there is two yellow and one purple skts for the sata data to plug into into, the yellow are marked up SATA 110, 111, 112 and 113.
The purple socket are labelled up GSAT 110 and 111.
I have plugged into different combinations, but I presume that 110 is no 1 and 111 is no 2 etc etc.
At the moment I am plugged into 110 for hard drive and no 4 for dvd/cd rom.
It's the furthest I have been, and quickest, because it other combinations it seems to take forever.
Anyway, the problem with windows xp now is i get to the bit after the license and it detects the hard drive and has split into two partitions one 8mb the other just short of 500gb.
I selected the larger, it tells me that i need to format, so i do, tried quick and full format both fail, the message on the screen says:
*Setup was unable to format the partition, the disk may be damaged
Make sure the drive is switched on and properley connected to your computer, if the disk is a scsi disk, make sure your scsi devices are properley terminated.Consult your computer manual or scsi adapter documentation for more information.
You must select a different partition for windows xp*
Any ideas what this all means?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Try switching the cables cd/dvd to 0 (SataII0) and the Hard drive to 2 (SataII2) double check both ends of the cables are fully inserted and tight.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Still same problem as above, can't format the partition, is it the hard drive or is it a driver problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

There aren't any drivers involved yet, if you have one try a different Sata Data cable on the hard drive.


----------



## Darren2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Problem solved, it turns out that one of the sata data cables that is faulty, the one that connects to the hard drive and plugged into port no 3 of the sata socket.
Thanks guys for all the help!!!!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New build computer- No Beeps Help needed!!!*

Glad to hear you got it working


----------

